# Proteus Ares, Como utilizar solo una capa en modo autoruteo



## Gonzalonal (Feb 11, 2010)

hola como andan todos? Bueno les cuento que hace poco estoy utilizando este software para el diseño de las placas pcb. El problema que le encuentro es que cuando tengo varios componentes y quiero que me los posicione automaticamente y me los autorutee casi siempre me lo hace en dos capas. 
Existe alguna configuracion para que solo se utilize una sola capa? muchas gracias
saludos
Gonzalo


----------



## aguevara (Feb 11, 2010)

Aqui estan los pasos:


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 11, 2010)

Aguevara muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Te cuento que ya habia probado eso y de todas formas algunas pistass me las trazaba por la capa superior. Podra ser por que no encuentra caminos disponibles por la capa inferior y por eso las traza por la superior? o directamente no me esta dando bola?
Saludos gracias


----------



## aguevara (Feb 12, 2010)

En la ventana NetClass, existe el recuadro net class alli verifica que tanto para signal como para power uses unicamente la capa inferior (bottom), pues si alguna de ellas indica que usas ambas caras lo hara. intenta tambien en la pestaña de design rules jugar con las distancias entre pads, entre pistas etc, estas pestañas estan en el recuadro mismo que te mostre en las imagenes anteriores


----------



## mishvaqueiro (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes! yo sigo teniendo ese problema, ya puse en todas las configuraciones "bottom copper" y nada, sigue poniendo las dos caras , no se como hacerle comienzo a pensar que no tiene mas caminos, pero no es muy grande el circuito y no lo entiendo, y de ser asi como puedo utilizar la funcion de "jumpers" habia escuchado que puede agregar jumpers para que no se cruzen las pistas, espero me puedan ayudar =)


----------

